# Dasher Questions



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey everyone, 

I may become the owner of a Dasher shortly, just had some questions. What is the parts availability like? Car has been sitting untouched for a number of years, may need a fuel tank. Car also has some pretty bad accident damage, not sure of the extent yet. 

Is there a strong desirability for these cars? Or would my efforts be better involved in parting the car out to keep someone elses pride and joy up and running? I'm pretty unfamiliar with these cars, so I just wanted to get a feeler. 

Thanks for any input you may have! And yes, if I do end up getting the car, I will be sure to post some pictures. I know the drill


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Parts availability isn't the greatest for Dashers, certainly not here.. Well it depends on the parts. I'd say most parts aren't too bad to find because a lot of it is shared with Rabbit, Jetta and Sciroccos. Body parts are the harder parts to find, but it seems to me a lot of times body parts pop up for these cars on thesamba.com. But volkswagen-classic-parts.de is an excellent source for tons of NEW parts. You have to order parts from vwheritage.com by entering in the part number from volkswagen-classic-parts website, but it's well worth it. I just did this for my Quantum Syncro. I was able to get factory seals for all my windows which aren't available anywhere in the US. 

Also, it's kind of hard to know how desirable these cars are, because there aren't a ton of them around. My feeling is they are worth more than a Rabbit or Jetta or Scirocco because they are far less common, that also makes it harder to sell, because less people know what it is. For me, I'd actually purchase a Dasher (especially a wagon) over a Rabbit or Jetta. 

Unless finding the parts you need becomes a real struggle, you could part it out like you mentioned. But there again is that problem of the car not being as common, and therefor less people are looking for those parts. So I'd probably do what it took to fix it and enjoy it regardless of the effort it took.


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

dougkehl said:


> Parts availability isn't the greatest for Dashers, certainly not here.. Well it depends on the parts. I'd say most parts aren't too bad to find because a lot of it is shared with Rabbit, Jetta and Sciroccos. Body parts are the harder parts to find, but it seems to me a lot of times body parts pop up for these cars on thesamba.com. But volkswagen-classic-parts.de is an excellent source for tons of NEW parts. You have to order parts from vwheritage.com by entering in the part number from volkswagen-classic-parts website, but it's well worth it. I just did this for my Quantum Syncro. I was able to get factory seals for all my windows which aren't available anywhere in the US.
> 
> Also, it's kind of hard to know how desirable these cars are, because there aren't a ton of them around. My feeling is they are worth more than a Rabbit or Jetta or Scirocco because they are far less common, that also makes it harder to sell, because less people know what it is. For me, I'd actually purchase a Dasher (especially a wagon) over a Rabbit or Jetta.
> 
> Unless finding the parts you need becomes a real struggle, you could part it out like you mentioned. But there again is that problem of the car not being as common, and therefor less people are looking for those parts. So I'd probably do what it took to fix it and enjoy it regardless of the effort it took.


Thank you for shedding some light on this situation. I'm pretty sure I'll end up with the car, just a matter of arranging hauling it out. I'll have to check into the specifics of what I need, there's NOS VW fenders and doors, so that's a plus. Once I physically get my hands on it, I'll know better what sort of issues I'll be dealing with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdx650 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Dasher Diesel*

My wife and I have an '80 dasher wagen manual 4 speed and we both love the car. heres a link to a dasher-specific website.


----------

